# primitive traps.



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Im wondering what traps are good for trapping rabbits,but ones to make urself.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Google it. Also you should get a job as a ancher man. You like to post a lot.

First search : http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/kentucky/2006/10/six-primitive-traps-catching-food-woods


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Or a reporter would work too


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yep,true must be doing too many things at the same time,and thanks for link!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

snare.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> Im wondering what traps are good for trapping rabbits,but ones to make urself.


You would do well to learn some of that kind of stuff your asking about. Get some books on trapping or wilderness survival. Learn whats safe to eat out there in the way of plants and what plants to use for illness,wounds etc. I didnt necessarily mean prepping or anything like that just good survival techniques in case a guy finds himself lost and such. Its really fun stuff to know too.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ahh yea i got a trapping,survival book, i was just wondering if anyone had advice or had used a snare or primitive trap.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The snare can catch any thing that walks craws or flys.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Check the web sites on how to make a snare..there easy to make..Just google (How to make a snare for small game) watch videos on making snares..there inexpensive to buy a doz..even check e-bay for small game snares...AKAOldmiser


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Make your own a washer drill two 
1/16 hole in the sibe across from each other put in a vice bend in a 90 put 1/16 cable in the hole take a small nut and slide over the end and squash it to make a cable clamp add a swivel to the other end and do the same way.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

For squirrels picture hanging works very well. Just find a tree you know that they frequent and lean a long stick against it with a few wire nooses on it. To make it even more effective put a smear of peanut butter between two nooses. Use a soda can to gage the size of your noose. I can't upload pictures right now but google squirrel pole and you can get a lot more detail. Spring snares and figure four dead falls are also very easy to set up and both work wonders as long as placed on a frequented trailvor baites with the proper niblets.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I meant picture hanging wire.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

u could use a rat trap as well drill a hole on the corner and run some rope through it and tie it to something so the animal doesn't run off with it if it doesn't die










u can go to u tube and check this out https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfa-XVztQrDlf-2v1UUdkwg or search for wildernessoutfitters

you can watch vids of how to make cheap traps and so on


----------

